# Quick Tidbits about DoD Activation



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There are a few pieces to the puzzle.. but ultimately:

1) HR20-700 should now be updated to at least 0x01B4... 
2) The HR20 needs to be connected to your home network in what ever fashion: wired, wireless, powerline adapter whatever...
3) Once the HR20 can see the internet, the "On Demand" option will appear in the quick menu.
4) You need to have your favorites (guide filter) set to ALL channels (you can change it later, but for now... just set it to ALL)
5) You will see channel 1000 once the DirecTV side of the activation process is complete. This can take some time... 

Just leave the network connection on and connected... DirecTV is monitoring the traffic and will be activating those that they "see" connected.


----------

